# Alfalfa as a nectar source



## GageFamilyBeekeeping (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone put their bees on a large alfalfa field? How much honey did the hives produce?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Alfalfa is a major nectar source though it requires first that it be allowed to bloom and secondly that there is enough heat (ideally 85+ degrees) for the plant to produce much nectar. In ideal conditions a strong hive may produce as much as 10 pounds a day. My experience is it yields best in hot dry years when the heat stress seems to trigger earlier bloom. More rainfall just results in a growthier plant. The honey quality is usually white to extra white but interestingly the color ranges into ELA when produced in higher elevations in western areas.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> it requires first that it be allowed to bloom

This is greatly affected by the farmer's goal for the alfalfa field. If it is for _hay_, it may be cut before prime bloom time. If the crop is alfalfa _seed _then of course there should be lots of blooms.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> > it requires first that it be allowed to bloom
> 
> If the crop is alfalfa _seed _then of course there should be lots of blooms.


....and also a greater danger of pesticides being used.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the soil plays some part of it too. I don't think the sandy desert soil where I live induces a lot of nectar production, though there are quite a few alfalfa fields here.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Two big factors:

1) are there leaf cutter bees around (they pop the bloom so the bees don't get hit)
2) does the farmer cut it as soon as it blooms.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I place about half of my hives near alfalfa farms. Early in the summer most farmers like to cut the hay as soon as the blossoms appear. Later in the summer these farmers let it bloom longer. With this farming schedule the bees don't make much honey from the alfalfa in June, but do real well the second half of the summer. One thing you do need to watch out for is some farmers spray their alfalfa and others don't.


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

For the farmer feeding livestock, the protein in the plant is at it's peak, "just" prior to the bloom. So if the farmer is on his game, your bees will see very little honey.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I have a lot of dairy farms near me and thousands of hayfields. The trend now is to spray after cutting the hay. They spray for aphids after first crop and weavel after second crop. They are using a synthetic pyrethroid insecticides. most are milking 600+ cows so they can not be without good hay. So you need to know when they spray to move or work your hives to keep them alive.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

The spraying is why I do not even try to put my bees on alfalfa. I stick with the mequites in the desert. You may not get as much, but it is at least clean and my bees don't die - unless it is from thirst.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

There used to be two alfalfa fields right next to my hives, they got cut frequently, but were blooming for a week or so before each cut. Never got squat off them. One field they just let go this year, turned mostly to grass, the other was plowed under and planted with canola, got squat off it too, I think it's just too hot, dry and windy this year to expect much around here. I know they irrigated it before bloom also.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Lyon was spot on but if I may add one thing. Hot weather with cool nights is the absolute best for producing nectar heavy flowers.


----------

